# I Can't wait, how bout some pic to get us in the mood.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my dad and my son on our first ever three generation hunt. My old man and I don't get many chances to hunt together so this hunt meant alot to us. We had such a good time we made this a new "family tradition". *()*










Here is the wife and I on a hunt in Idaho. She doesn't have wadders yet.










Nothing like eating a bag of duck jerky while in the duck blind.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm just waiting for this moment to let the games begin


Spry


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Some ducks in the salacornia.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Some ducks in the salacornia.


Good to see your keeping all your ducks in a row....

Ducks in bull rush



Spry


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

2004 opening day bag at HDC with then new DeHaan 12 GA SxS.









It won't be long now. *()*


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

For the goose hunters: Geese in corn.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

ahhhh geese in corn Sweeeeeeeet corn.
Your keeping your geese in a row too or is that a pile :wink: 

Nice dubob
good looking gun and nice row of birds..
I have a new o/u for this year *()* Im so excited... *()* and I just can't hide it
I better stop singing now my dogs barking..

Spry


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics.... that double is sure a pretty gun!! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice birds there guys.

cant wait for a nother day like this one was.









some more sunsets like this one.









looking for another one of this guy cant wait. it going to be a nother great time calling them in.









looking forward to geting some more.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to getting a lot more of these










Some of these









and maybe a few of these this year with the daughter present. I think she's a good luck charm. 









Of course, I'd like to get one of these for the wall.... but that'll come in its own good time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hofuly I get to see my dog do this a couple times this year.










with another couple limts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

From the sound of things, Buddy will get a chance or a few to fit some geese in his face this year... I'm excited to see that!!! Should be good.. he's already developing a taste for grouse so hopefully he'll add one more species to his "retrieved" list. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a few from past seasons -





































Here is a raft of ducks taking off in front of the boat - hope you can see it.










Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures guys.... Wyogoob.... that is a great shot of the reflections in the marsh!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob that a realy nice pic there. that pretty. got to love the sunsets and sunraise when your out in the mud.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome spread spooner ! How many do you set out ? What do you use for stakes on your coroplast silos ?
Thanks 
GSLHonker


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

GSL Honker - I have ~300 - 350 Silo's then about 5 - 6 dozen full bodies. I use 5/32 Aluminum welding rod for the stakes. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have much in the way of digital waterfowl hunting pics, but I'll post what I've got. Most of these I posted over to the old place, so I apologize for the redundency.









My GWT drake I had mounted, with taxidermy credits going to Longgun.









Speaking of Longgun, his Speck he took last season, pre-mounted phase.









The end of very enjoyable hunt with a few freinds and Spooner on his sweet airboat.









My one and only bird taken during an early season hunt last year. Some days are like that... But still great to get out in the marsh.









Left work a couple of hours early, swung by FB, and picked up a couple.

A few pheasant hunts for good measure...


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

All I have are these stinking geese photos. I need to hunt ducks more.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Ringers there Jerky..... hope to get into some of those on a cast/blast this year.... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Phragmites thats a nice yellow band there.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> All I have are these stinking geese photos. I need to hunt ducks more.


Ha ha...I'd gladly trade you a good goose hunt for a good duck hunt!

Keep the picks comin...getting me stoked for the season!


----------

